# Engineering Books - Part 4



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikom :
Physics & Quantum Mechanics 
===================== 

Gauge Theories in Particle Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23020990...particle_physics_vol_1__IOP__T__406s__4AH.rar 2.44 MB 

Gauge Theories, Knots, and Gravity 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23021246...s__and_gravity__WS__1994__L__T__239s__4AH.rar 2.83 MB 

Quantum Mechanics - A Modern Development 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23021684..._A_Modern_Development__1998__T__673S__4AH.rar 3.67 MB 

Speakable & Unspeakable in Quantum Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23021776...tum_Mechanics__Cup__1987__K__T__225S__4AH.rar 1.59 MB 

Quantum Mechanics - Concepts & Applications 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23022002...cs_-_Concepts_and_Applications__1999__4AH.rar 1.16 MB 

Equation of Mathematical Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23022138...tical_physics__Mir__1980__L__T__159s__4AH.rar 2.35 MB 

Gravitation & Gauge Symmetries 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23022272...d_gauge_symmetries_2002_final_T_534s__4AH.rar 3.06 MB 

Modern Cosmology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23022478/Bonometto_ed_Modern_cosmology_2001_compilation_T_482s__4AH.rar 4.38 MB 

Quantum Field Theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23023744/Brown_L.S._Quantum_Field_Theory__CUP__1992__L__T__277s__4AH.rar 4.68 MB 

College Physics Crash Course 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23024472...aums_Easy_Outlines__McGraw-Hill_2000__4AH.rar 6.02 MB 

Topics in Advanced Quantum Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23024558...s__Princeton_lectures__1996__T__189s__4AH.rar 1.43 MB 

Scaling & Renormalization in Statistical Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23024702..._Statistical_Physics_CUP_1996_T_252s__4AH.rar 2.30 MB 

Introduction to Quantum Electrodynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23024945/Cohen-Tannoudji_Introduction_to_quantum_electrodynamics_4AH.rar 4.23 MB 

Quantum Mechanics Volumes 1-2 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23025479/Cohen-Tannoudji.Quantum_mechanics__vol.1_4AH.rar 9.32 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23025862/Cohen-Tannoudji.Quantum_mechanics__vol.2_4AH.rar 6.90 MB 

Fundamentals of Stellar Astrophysics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23026208..._of_stellar_astrophysics_2003_T_525s__4AH.rar 6.32 MB 

Methods of Mathematical Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23026569/Courant-Hilbert_-_Methods_of_mathematical_physics_-_1_4AH.rar 5.70 MB 

Great Physicists - From Galileo to Hawking 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23027296...From_Galileo_to_Hawking__Oxford_2001__4AH.rar 6.94 MB 

Light & Matter Series Volumes 1-5 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23028585..._Matter_Series_Vol_1-5__Crowell_2003__4AH.rar 10.54 MB 

Quantum Field Theory in Curved Space Time 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23029414...curved_spacetime__PR19__1975__T__63s__4AH.rar 0.76 MB 

Conformal Field Theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23029810...ormal_field_theory_Springer_L_T_394s__4AH.rar 7.70 MB 

Dictionary of Pure & Applied Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23030131..._applied_physics__CRC__2001__T__382s__4AH.rar 5.39 MB 

Encyclopedia of Astronomy & Astrophysics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23033717/Encyclopedia_of_astronomy_and_astrophysics_2002_5306s__4AH.rar 51.99 MB 

Irreversibilities in Quantum Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23033807...tum_Mechanics__Kluwer__2002__T__224s__4AH.rar 1.46 MB 

Complete Lectures on Physics - Volumes 1-3 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23044502/Feynman_-_Complete_Lectures_on_Physics_Vol_1_2_3_4AH.rar 80.58 MB 

Mathematical Formulation of Quantum Electrodynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23044526...odynamics__Phys_Rev_80__1950__T__18S__4AH.rar 0.40 MB 

Essential Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23044648/Firk_-_Essential_Physics__Yale_2000__4AH.pdf.rar 0.34 MB 

Loops, Gauge Theories & Quantum Gravity 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23045022...ories_and_quantum_gravity__CUP__1996__4AH.rar 2.47 MB 

Geometry, Topology & Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23045367/Geometry__topology_and_physics_4AH.rar 5.28 MB 

Gravitation & Gauge Fields 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23045532/Gravitation_and_gauge_fields__1999__4AH.rar 2.29 MB 

Gravitation - An Introduction to Current Research 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23046005...ion_to_current_research__Wiley__1962__4AH.rar 4.36 MB 

Classical Mechanics- Point Particles & Relativity 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23046412..._relativity__Springer__2004__T__510s__4AH.rar 5.28 MB 

Quantum Mechanics, An Introduction 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23046744...ction__4ed.__Springer__2001__T__512s__4AH.rar 4.65 MB 

Introduction to Electrodynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23047936...trodynamics__3ed.__PH__1999__T__596s__4AH.rar 5.49 MB 

Introduction to Elementary Particles 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23048221...tary_particles__Wiley__1987__T__405s__4AH.rar 3.68 MB 

Introduction to Quantum mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23048462...quantum_mechanics__PH__1995__T__408s__4AH.rar 3.12 MB


----------



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Quantum Mechanics, A Conceptual Approach 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23048540...ptual_approach__Wiley__2004__T__204s__4AH.rar 1.08 MB 

Theory of Dislocations 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23049659...f_Dislocations__Wiley__1982__T__435s__4AH.rar 11.97 MB 

Statistical Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23049917...echanics__2Ed___Wiley__1987__T__506S__4AH.rar 3.69 MB 

Classical Electrodynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23050554...lectrodynamics__Wiley__1962__T__656s__4AH.rar 8.91 MB 

Introduction to Space Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23050945...to_space_physics__CUP__1995__C__505s__4AH.rar 5.58 MB 

Quantum Field Theory & Particle Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23051508..._theory_and_particle_physics_T_1092s__4AH.rar 6.40 MB 

Introduction to Modern Cosmology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23051964...osmology__2ed.__Wiley__2003__T__189s__4AH.rar 6.05 MB 

Cosmological Inflation & Large Scale Structure 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23052613...arge-scale_structure_CUP_2000_T_412s__4AH.rar 3.39 MB 

Handbook of Chemistry & Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23059339...d_physics__85_ed__CRC_Press_2005__4AH.pdf.rar 36.47 MB 

Quantum Chromodynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23062226/Marciano.-.Quantum.chromodynamics._1978__T__140s__4AH.rar 4.28 MB 

Dictionary of Geophysics, Astropphysics, & Astronomy 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23062825...ysics__and_astronomy__CRC_Press_2001__4AH.rar 4.07 MB 

A First Course in Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23064736/Millikan_RA._-_A_First_Course_In_Physics_4AH.rar 23.60 MB 

MIT Physics Lectures 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23065359/MIT_Physics_Lectures_4AH.rar 9.02 MB 

Quantum Field Theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23071931/Norbury_-_Quantum_Field_Theory__2000__4AH.pdf.rar 0.63 MB 

Quantum Mechanics for Undergraduates 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23072067...chanics_for_Undergraduates__2000__4AH.pdf.rar 0.94 MB 

How to Solve Physics Problems 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23072552...ve_Physics_Problems__McGraw-Hill__4AH.pdf.rar 4.89 MB 

How to Solve School Physics Problems 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23073136/Oman.-.How.to.solve.school.physics.problems_364s__4AH.rar 4.58 MB 

Quantum Theory Concepts & Methods 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23073339...cepts_and_methods_Kluwer_2002_T_463s__4AH.rar 3.50 MB 

Introduction to Quantum Field Theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23073566..._Introduction_to_Quantum_Field_Theory_4AH.rar 3.41 MB 

Introduction to Quantum Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23074049...ntum_mechanics__Wiley__2003__T__284s__4AH.rar 1.41 MB 

Physics - Protons & AToms - Intro to Quantum Electrodynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23074329...troduction_To_Quantum_Electrodynamics_4AH.rar 4.23 MB 

String Theory Volumes 1-2 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23074587/Polchinski_J_String_theory_vol_1_CUP_1998_K_T_405s__4AH.rar 3.78 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23074957/Polchinski_J_String_theory_vol_2_CUP_1998_K_T_534s__4AH.rar 5.39 MB 

Quantum Mechanics in Hilbert Space 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23075350..._Hilbert_space__AP__1971__L__T__334s__4AH.rar 4.60 MB 

Mathematical Methods of Quantum Optics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23075489...ntum_optics__Springer__2001__T__303s__4AH.rar 2.17 MB 

Quantum Mechanics for Chemistry 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23075657/Quantum_Mechanics_for_Chemistry_4AH.rar 2.04 MB 

Modern Mathematical Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23076208/Reed_Simon_-_Modern_Mathematical_Physics_4AH.rar 8.94 MB 

Methods of Mathematical Physics Vol. 1 - Functional Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23076767...s.Vol1.Functional.Analysis.2Ed._1980__4AH.rar 9.62 MB 

Methods of Mathematical Physics Vol. 2 - Fourier Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23077236...rier.Analysis.Self.Adjointness._1975__4AH.rar 7.32 MB 

Methods of Mathematical Physics Vol. 3 - Scattering theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23077647...Physics.Vol3.Scattering.Theory._1979__4AH.rar 7.15 MB 

Building Blocks of Matter 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23078598/Rigden_-_Building_Blocks_of_Matter__McMillan_2003__4AH.pdf.rar 14.43 MB 

Modern Quantum Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23080963/Sakurai_J_J_Modern_Quantum_Mechanics__Aw__1994__T__513S__4AH.rar 7.02 MB 

Physics Solutions to Problems in Quantum Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23080986..._problems_in_Quantum_Mechanics__1999__4AH.rar 0.70 MB 

Quantum Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23081330/Schiff_L.I._Quantum_mechanics__MGH__1949__T__417s__4AH.rar 10.38 MB 

The Physics of Semi-Conductors 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23081439/Schmidt_V.V._The_physics_of_semiconductors.springer_4AH.rar 3.31 MB 

Principles of Quantum Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23081591...chanics__2ed.__Plenum__1994__T__453s__4AH.rar 3.94 MB 

A Guided Tour of Mathematical Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23081632..._of_Mathematical_Physics__1998__267s__4AH.rar 1.09 MB


----------



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Probabilities in Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23081689/Springer_Verlag_Bricmont_2001_Probabilities_in_physics_4AH.rar 1.75 MB 

Advanced General Relativity 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23081740...al_relativity__CUP__1991__L__T__118s__4AH.rar 1.62 MB 

The Dirac Equation 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23081976...equation__Springer__1992__L__T__187s__4AH.rar 3.19 MB 

The Universe in a Helium Droplet 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23082101..._a_helium_droplet_Oxford_2003_T_526s__4AH.rar 3.62 MB 

General Relativity 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23082426/Wald_R.M._General_relativity__1984__T__494s__4AH.rar 9.51 MB 

Quantum Optics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23082512/Walls_D.F.__Milburn_G.J._Quantum_optics_T__370s__4AH.rar 2.95 MB 

Introduction to Differential Geometry & General Relativity 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23082527...Geometry_and_General_Relativity_128s__4AH.rar 0.53 MB 

Quantum Theory of Fields Volumes 1-3 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23082613...ds_Vol_2_-_Modern_Applications__1996__4AH.rar 2.48 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23082794...ds_Vol_1_Foundations__Cup_1995__634S__4AH.rar 6.02 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23082937...Supersymmetry__CUP__2000__L__T__225s__4AH.rar 3.92 MB 

Useful Optics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23083029/Welford_W_-_Useful_Optics_T__76S__4AH.rar 2.69 MB 

Tokamaks 3Ed. 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23083352/Wesson_J_Tokamaks_3Ed_Oxford_2004_K_T_755S__4AH.rar 9.28 MB 

Physics Formulary 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23083572/Wevers_J.C.A._-_Physics_Formulary_4AH.pdf.rar 0.70 MB 

Elements of Advanced Quantum Theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23083661...uantum_theory__CUP__1969__L__T__140s__4AH.rar 2.23 MB 0 

A First Course in String theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23020690/Zwiebach_B._A_first_course_in_string_theory_T__369s__4AH.rar 1.86 MB 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Others: 

Engineering Tribology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23010653...ribology__Butterworth-Heinemann_2001__4AH.rar 8.97 MB 

Mechatronic Systems - Modelling & Simulation With HDLs 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23018046...d_Simulation_With_HDLs__Wiley_2003__4AH2x.rar 2.74 MB


----------

